# System Virtual Memory Tweaks



## Lets_Fixit_2 (Apr 16, 2007)

System Virtual Memory Tweaks

1-Tweak to use RAM Chips over Disk FileSwap. 
2-If your computer has over 512mb Memory go to ControlPanel. 
3-Left click System, left click Advanced tab, under Performance left click Settings button, click Advanced tab. 
4-For Processor Scheduling & Memory Usage click both for Programs.
5-Under VirtualMemory click Change button, change to no paging files, click OKs & reboot. 
6-Now Memory Chips will be used which is faster than FileSwap written on Disk.
7-So some do like Virtual Memory, most set it to 1.5 times the amount of Memory.
8-To tweak it set to 2 times the Memory.
9-To Max it try 3 times the amount of Memory & it may go faster.
10-If you have more than 1 Hard Drive on your sytem you may also move the Page Files to a hard drive with out the OS on it's location.
11-Kinda leaves room for the system to operate on it's own hard drive.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Have you ever done any benchmarks to show the improvement?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This is a bogus tip, and does no good. Also, when the system encounters an error and does a dump, it will abort with no paging file. If you decide to more the paging file to another drive, you should leave a small paging file on the O/S boot partition anyway.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Lets_Fixit_2 said:


> System Virtual Memory Tweaks
> 
> 1-Tweak to use RAM Chips over Disk FileSwap.
> 2-If your computer has over 512mb Memory go to ControlPanel.
> ...


Don't know where this came from, but it is certainly not correct.

Windows does NOT use the pagefile before it uses ram, no matter what it looks like.

But, if you like to run the risk of hangs, data loss and using ram for stuff that really can be "stored" in the pagefile, feel free.


----------



## blaine2521 (Sep 30, 2006)

You can use a program called Ram Idle its free and it works pretty good ive used it for awhile.

http://www.majorgeeks.com/RAM_Idle_Le_d3266.html


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yet another waste of money and resources. 

[WEBQUOTE="http://www.windowsitpro.com/Articles/Index.cfm?ArticleID=41095&DisplayTab=Article"]As you've surfed the Web, you've probably seen browser pop-ups such as "Defragment your memory and improve performance" and "Minimize application and system failures and free unused memory." The links lead you to utilities that promise to do all that and more for a mere $9.95, $14.95, or $29.95. Sound too good to be true? It is. These utilities appear to do useful work, but at best, RAM optimizers have no effect, and at worst, they seriously degrade performance.

Literally dozens of so-called "memory optimizers" are availablesome are commercial products and others are freeware. You might even be running such a product on your system. What do these products really do, and how do they try and fool you into thinking that they live up to their claims? Let's take a look inside memory optimizers to see exactly how they manipulate visible memory counters in Windows.

The Memory Optimizer UI
Memory optimizers typically present a UI that shows a graph labeled Available Memory and a line representing a threshold below which the product will take action. Another line typically shows the amount of memory that the optimizer will try to free when it runs. You can usually configure one or both levels, as well as trigger manual memory optimization or schedule optimizations. Some of the tools also display the processes running on the system. . . .[/WEBQUOTE]


----------



## blaine2521 (Sep 30, 2006)

Your the first i've heard say this. Like i said i've used this for awhile. but i'll take it off and see if theres any difference.....May be something i dont need...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There are multiple sources that say the same thing, this was the first one I found. Think about it, what are they really doing?

- If you have lots of free memory, you're forcing Windows to use the swap file.

- Memory is RANDOM ACCESS, so "defragging" makes no sense, it's the same speed to access any of it.

What can this product hope to accomplish?

Windows actually does a very good job managing memory, and sticking another program in there to tinker with it is counterproductive. Have you ever seen a real objective benchmark that illustrates that any of these products actually increases performance?


----------



## blaine2521 (Sep 30, 2006)

Your right i uninstalled Ram Idle and my PC is actually running better...Thanks John


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

And you have more free memory, because it's not consuming some of it.


----------



## spidyr2k (Apr 22, 2007)

Great tip...dumped FreeRamXP. Now to see if any diff. This is exactly the kind of info I love to get.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sometimes less is really more.


----------

